# 2009 Regata del Sol al Sol - Immigration Question



## MSter (Apr 1, 2008)

Unfortunately, due to my work schedule, I will be unable to participate in this race. I will, however, be able to crew on the trip back to Tampa. My question pertains to my travel plans to Mexico via air and the return trip via the boat. Are there any particulars I must adhere to? I will obtain a copy of the sailing permit, etc. Anything else I should do or plan for when arranging travel?


----------

